# Guitar hero NSFW



## wxnut (May 4, 2008)

Took a couple pics of my girlfriend with my guitar.  I usually get a few people saying the skin looks too processed but thats just the style I like. Other than that, how do they look?

1.






2.





3.





Doug Raflik


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 4, 2008)

As a bit of a guitarist, the main thing that doesn't really work for me is posing with the guitar upside down. Nice looking N2 though.


----------



## wxnut (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, but as you can see, had I posistioned the guitar the other way, it would cover up some key points of her.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 4, 2008)

I think I get your meaning...


----------



## Jim H (May 4, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> the main thing that doesn't really work for me is posing with the guitar upside down.


 Worked for this guy 

Seriously though ... don't think that guitar really has all that much to do with the subject. I could see all three images w/o the guitar too. Looks like some fun snaps.


----------



## ryan7783 (May 5, 2008)

don't forget Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## JCleveland (May 5, 2008)

gorgeous woman, but I don't think these photos do her justice- I'm not a guitar buff by no means, and *I* even noticed and was a little bugged by the upside down guitar.


----------



## wxnut (May 6, 2008)

WOW. I can not believe I didnt notice that. Now I see that it is upside down. At first I thought he ment the picture with the body on the floor and the neck up near her face. I am so emberrased.  Guess my mind was other places...

Doug


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 6, 2008)

The images don't load for me. They just time out. Now I'm curious to see them.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 8, 2008)

I like them.  The neck is upside down on it, so its not as obvious as it could be if it was something like a Stratocaster.  If you got a left-handed guitar, this would work perfectly, and not compromise some of the, how did you say it, key areas important to the photo.

I hate to even give criticism, because they're really good, but I will ask what would happen if she lost the beret?  In my opinion, hair is a very sexy feature.  But the beret gives her some attitude, which makes me wonder what would happen if she lost it.

Other than that, I like it.  I hope someday I can be as good as you (and have such a willing model... my gf won't even let me take face shots of her)


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful girl and beautiful shots.


----------



## dslrchat (May 8, 2008)

Great shots, I too noticed the guitar upside down right away, Its that little detail that we miss that make or break a photo.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 8, 2008)

I like how she looks in the first and second (although you cut off her fingers in the first), but in the 2nd one her hair is covering her face too much for my liking.  Very pretty gal!


----------



## Alex_B (May 8, 2008)

The guitar is in the way 

hmm, just trying to phrase that if you are not into guitars, then the images do not work 100%


----------



## Rachelsne (May 8, 2008)

I like the lighting and the main compositions, didnt notcie the guitar being upside down,, but then again my musical knowledge is -100


----------



## mikernak (May 16, 2008)

Technical the guitar is not necessarily upside-down, kurt cobain, jimmy hendrix, Paul McCartney... although they reversed their strings (low still on top)!  Dicky dale played an unaltered right handed guitar!  i bet there's more... that who i know of!


----------

